# Market research...Website selling gym equipment (vests/tshirts/shorts/shakers etc)`



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

*Is there a market for a new website selling gym clothing in the UK?*​
Yes, there is a need for a website with affordable clothing and good service 583.33%No, the market is already catered to by the current suppliers116.67%


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

*POLL ADDED*

Bit of market research here guys :cool2:

Do you think there is a market for a new site selling training clothes, stringer vests, shorts etc?

I know there are a few but in particular there is one who i wont mention, who seems to be popular, however recieves terrible reviews etc. It seems to still do well as there is a demand for this kind of stuff.

I was considering establishing a site, fairly basic at the beginning stocking a small range of gym clothing maybe with slogans etc. There would be generic plain clothing, or our own designs, but also with the aim of being able to personalise the kit with any picture/slogan you wish.

With the aim of maybe expanding down the line, for example (off the top of my head) to shakers, straps etc.

Just an idea im toying with as i already have the ecommerce site, but its just generic atm and not live so would just need some tweeks.

I would just like your opinions on what you would like to see from a site like this, or weather you feel its a non runner and if so why?

Any help appreciated


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Id be interested in finding a reasonably priced web site stocking hoodies, tanks and jersey shorts. Branded wear and own design stuff. I think something like the flag or fail range in the UK would do well. At the moment I have to buy stuff in the kids section to fit my waist as the girls stuff is shocking. Pair of jersey shorts in black and a racer back fitted tank with some nice script design and something motivational on the front. Done deal


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Sy. said:


> Yeah sure. Im always on the hunt for sweats, vests etc. Most fit ****


Yeah the difficulty is finding sizes that would fit the customer base i would most likely be targeting. I can get reasonably priced clothing but what they consider a large, may not cut it around these Parts


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

secondhandsoul said:


> Id be interested in finding a reasonably priced web site stocking hoodies, tanks and jersey shorts. Branded wear and own design stuff. I think something like the flag or fail range in the UK would do well. At the moment I have to buy stuff in the kids section to fit my waist as the girls stuff is shocking. Pair of jersey shorts in black and a racer back fitted tank with some nice script design and something motivational on the front. Done deal


excuse my ignorance but what are jersey shorts Secondhandsoul?


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Quick bump for the day time posters


----------



## MattWakefield (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, if you can get good fitted tee's with bbuilding slogans on or stringers! also maybe training shorts, maybe like the zyzz ones, can get them off ebay for £6 but I know people who still pay £40 - £50 for them.

ps theres plenty of t's and stringers out there etc but doesnt seem to be anything for the bottom half ie legs


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

MattWakefield said:


> Yes, if you can get good fitted tee's with bbuilding slogans on or stringers! also maybe training shorts, maybe like the zyzz ones, can get them off ebay for £6 but I know people who still pay £40 - £50 for them.
> 
> ps theres plenty of t's and stringers out there etc but doesnt seem to be anything for the bottom half ie legs


Yeah Matt thats sort of the idea.

I am thinking i will start out small, with maybe 10 different variety of vests, some jumpers/hoodies, shorts and jogging bottoms.

I would like to eventually have the option to customise the gear with your own slogan or alternativly have a large selection of slogans/images which you could select and we would print.

Any other suggestions as to what you guys would like to see from such a site?


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Great idea, most sites i have seen seem very overpriced when you consider things like stringer vests are only slightly different in design than a normal vest which can be sold by the likes of "Primark" or Matalan, or George for peanuts. Between 99p and £3....so why the premium prices on gym gear i will never know since it is a mass market.

Sizes are important as i have usually struggled getting xxxxl, and xxxl stuff in the past, im now down to xxl.

And shorts which don't rip down the front if like mine do when I'm getting tired and slide the bar down the front of my thighs...:lol:I'm on my 3rd pair in 6 weeks...

A relative of mine does customises clothes in her business, and thats where most of her income is from.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I think the UK is in need of a reliable site for bodybuilding clothing and I def think there is a gap in the market.If you stocked World Gym,Golds,GASP,Better bodies etc and then some cheaper stuff,maybe plain stringers and ones with your own slogans and logos I think you would be on to a winner.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks lads this is the kind of feedback im after



corporates said:


> Great idea, most sites i have seen seem very overpriced when you consider things like stringer vests are only slightly different in design than a normal vest which can be sold by the likes of "Primark" or Matalan, or George for peanuts. Between 99p and £3....so why the premium prices on gym gear i will never know since it is a mass market.
> 
> Sizes are important as i have usually struggled getting xxxxl, and xxxl stuff in the past, im now down to xxl.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, I would obviously need to go from standard sizes right up to xxxl, but i am unsure if a normal xxxl would be suitable for a bodybuilder, i would probably have to get these custom made.

So the likes of durable cotton/jogging shorts? Or what material etc have you in mind?



GolfDelta said:


> I think the UK is in need of a reliable site for bodybuilding clothing and I def think there is a gap in the market.If you stocked World Gym,Golds,GASP,Better bodies etc and then some cheaper stuff,maybe plain stringers and ones with your own slogans and logos I think you would be on to a winner.


I agree mate.

However I am finding it hard to source genuine Golds, Worlds gear etc. A lot online seem to be counterfeit goods from asia.

But your general idea is similar to mine, stock some established brands and try to provide my cheaper option/custom options.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Probably cotton, the shorts i seem to ruin are polyester, Lonsdale Cargos which aren't cheap.Just like the feel of cargos as it makes squatting more comfortable and i could get em in my size when i was bigger.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

problem with clothes as I've come to realise is that there all been made nowadays for these skinny rent boy resembling boy band reject types which for god knows what reason is considered a modern hetrosexul male.

So a large is a small

xl is a medium

xxl is a large

And so on good idea mate the tricky bit is defitely the sizing of your stock.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> problem with clothes as I've come to realise is that there all been made nowadays for these skinny rent boy resembling boy band reject types which for god knows what reason is considered a modern hetrosexul male.
> 
> So a large is a small
> 
> ...


Well i would assume that an established brand like golds gym, would have their sizes appropriate for the clientel they are selling to. So it may be worth using a sample of theirs for sizing. Just an idea. The last thing i want to do is get some manufactured to realise the xxl is really a justin bieber fit


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Pain2Gain said:


> problem with clothes as I've come to realise is that there all been made nowadays for these skinny rent boy resembling boy band reject types which for god knows what reason is considered a modern hetrosexul male.
> 
> So a large is a small
> 
> ...


Excellent point mate, there is a huge difference between brands and some store bought clothes. I always have to try them on in a store as i can't rely on their labels.Ben Sherman shirts are a classic, their sizings are ridicuous and don't follow the usual format.(bit off topic, as its not gym clothes but you get the idea)


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

T shirts are my biggest gripe, my progress since February means I out grew virtually every item of clothing I had, which is good but a right PITA because I can't afford a new wardrobe, lost my job and currently living the high life on Jsa!

Been buying a couple of cheap tops each time I get money, and it was very noticeable the sizes have gone out the window, personally can't stand that look, where it looks like you sprayed the top on, see guys wearing the tightest tops poss and they just look camp as fook accompanied by some major inseccurity issues


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

corporates said:


> Excellent point mate, there is a huge difference between brands and some store bought clothes. I always have to try them on in a store as i can't rely on their labels.Ben Sherman shirts are a classic, their sizings are ridicuous and don't follow the usual format.(bit off topic, as its not gym clothes but you get the idea)


Fair point, but at the same time you have to cater for the skinny kids too as there will probably be more of them any way ha, its just about getting a balance



Pain2Gain said:


> T shirts are my biggest gripe, my progress since February means I out grew virtually every item of clothing I had, which is good but a right PITA because I can't afford a new wardrobe, lost my job and currently living the high life on Jsa!
> 
> Been buying a couple of cheap tops each time I get money, and it was very noticeable the sizes have gone out the window, personally can't stand that look, where it looks like you sprayed the top on, see guys wearing the tightest tops poss and they just look camp as fook accompanied by some major inseccurity issues


Yeah mate i know what you mean, as i mentioned before i could use an established brand and mimic their sizes to be on the safe side


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

RelaxTheBody said:


> Bit of market research here guys :cool2:
> 
> Do you think there is a market for a new site selling training clothes, stringer vests, shorts etc?
> 
> ...


One word, "no", the market is saturated with companies who sell gym gear.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Pain2Gain said:


> T shirts are my biggest gripe, my progress since February means I out grew virtually every item of clothing I had, which is good but a right PITA because I can't afford a new wardrobe, lost my job and currently living the high life on Jsa!
> 
> Been buying a couple of cheap tops each time I get money, and it was very noticeable the sizes have gone out the window, personally can't stand that look, where it looks like you sprayed the top on, see guys wearing the tightest tops poss and they just look camp as fook accompanied by some major inseccurity issues


£1.99 vests from Primark do the trick.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

*Poll Added*

Many people have viewed this thread but not too many commented, so i have added a poll. Please vote if you dont want to comment


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Would be interseted in this best of luck mate


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

My comments so far have just been generalised thoughts, the nitty gritty of the mate I feel is it's not worth the effort tbh with u I know it's nice to run with these ideas for a while but you have to step back and look at it in the cold light of day and from a purely business point of view.

Doing that I can't see there's a big enough market for this, you just have to much competition and the likes of matalan primark sports direct etc etc have massive buying power and the ability to stock something if it don't sell they just get something else untill they do find a seller, that's just one thing yOu have to compete on and there are many points they will always be superior on.

How much profit do u seriously think you would make? I think the figure you get to has to make u question the time effort and investment needed.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

I voted as yes, although the market is indeed full of places that do gym gear, i do not believe it is being offered at affordable, value for money prices.

Own brand vests/stringers with your own logos would do well i reckon.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

RelaxTheBody said:


> *POLL ADDED*
> 
> Bit of market research here guys :cool2:
> 
> ...


Web Designer here, if that idea comes to needing a site give me a shout. :rockon:


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Nidge said:


> One word, "no", the market is saturated with companies who sell gym gear.


Cheers for feed back nidge 



bens1991 said:


> Would be interseted in this best of luck mate


Cheers mate!



Pain2Gain said:


> My comments so far have just been generalised thoughts, the nitty gritty of the mate I feel is it's not worth the effort tbh with u I know it's nice to run with these ideas for a while but you have to step back and look at it in the cold light of day and from a purely business point of view.
> 
> Doing that I can't see there's a big enough market for this, you just have to much competition and the likes of matalan primark sports direct etc etc have massive buying power and the ability to stock something if it don't sell they just get something else untill they do find a seller, that's just one thing yOu have to compete on and there are many points they will always be superior on.
> 
> How much profit do u seriously think you would make? I think the figure you get to has to make u question the time effort and investment needed.


Agreed mate but i am not trying to compete with those huge buyers. I would be a small seller, aimed directly at the bodybuilding/fitness market. Maybe your right but I still am inclined to think there is a niche here. The cost is minimal tbh. I have sourced decent quality printing machine for cheap that i could use to create my own brand stuff. I have a mate who is a designer who could get me started with a logo if i determine a brand name etc.

The website i already own (well i have a generic ecommerce site), and i would just have to add my own graphics etc and go live. I appreciate where you are coming from though.

I do not think this will make me a millionaire, and i dont see myself making huge profit on each item. I have always wanted to start my own business, and this would allow me to test the water! I have a job already so i wouldnt be packing it in or any thing. I could afford the loss if that how it went.



corporates said:


> I voted as yes, although the market is indeed full of places that do gym gear, i do not believe it is being offered at affordable, value for money prices.
> 
> Own brand vests/stringers with your own logos would do well i reckon.


I agree, own brand stringers would do well as long as the design/slogan/logo was nice.

For example, i was looking at a site called gymshark.co.uk and they have 10,000 likes on facebook. Now it is not the most comprehensive site and i think i could do a better job, but 10,000 likes is still significant. I do realise though that likes to not directly translate into purchases but it does show some level of interest.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

To start,

SIZES - XS S M ETC (WITH chest sizes) and if using models, have their measurements on that photo.

I know so many students who buy primark standard vests for £2.50 its unreal. Why would anyone whose a student and not got alot of money consider spending £12-15 when you can get a plain one for £2.5?.

Get your stuff made in china / other cheap countries, you'll be easily making profits.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

My relative did similar mate, she was working full time, doing a bit of selling online in the spare time, then it became more and more time. Now she does it full time and is earning 4 times what she was in her job. All in the space of 2 years.She now has 2 others working with her too.

If your market research goes well, then i wish you all the best.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

NickDuffy said:


> To start,
> 
> SIZES - XS S M ETC (WITH chest sizes) and if using models, have their measurements on that photo.
> 
> ...


I already have my source mate and trade links established. High quality materials at very reasonable prices, so i intend to sell my products quite cheap if i do go ahead with this venture.

Thanks for the tips though, ideas like that really help me out



corporates said:


> My relative did similar mate, she was working full time, doing a bit of selling online in the spare time, then it became more and more time. Now she does it full time and is earning 4 times what she was in her job. All in the space of 2 years.She now has 2 others working with her too.
> 
> If your market research goes well, then i wish you all the best.


Great mate thanks, Personalising gear etc would come further down the road i think as it would involve a more significant invement. But its defo where i would want to go.

Any other comments boys (and the few girls  )


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm also in the process of opening my bodybuilding/fitness related clothing online store, should be ready by the end of the year. Iv been involved with the clothing/printing industry for some time now, so it make sense that I moved things in this direction. See you on google OP!  race you to the top!

Good luck! It's a tough industry with some steep learning curves.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Message me if you need any help or advise mate


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Currently in the print industry myself pal! Best of luck to you too mate.


----------

